# Best Old Movie



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Anything with Buster Keaton works for me


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

define old


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

cromag said:


> define old


By the oldest person you know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Apprentice said:


> By the oldest person you know.


That movie was made in 1967 so the oldest person you know is 54 years old ?


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

treefork said:


> That movie was made in 1967 so the oldest person you know is 54 years old ?


Some people are older than others and have a longer memory, until the pass that is, then the baton is passed to the next.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I couldn't understand what people were saying in the movies until they came out with color.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

cromag said:


> I couldn't understand what people were saying in the movies until they came out with color.


Charlie Chaplin was very good at sine.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

A real neat old movie, Terror of Tiny Town! A Western with an all midget cast made in the 30's and it's flat out fun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

"Seven Samurai" , 1954


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The 39 steps,


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sergeant York.... one of best old movies (in my opinion).













Sergeant York (1941) - IMDb


Sergeant York: Directed by Howard Hawks. With Gary Cooper, Walter Brennan, Joan Leslie, George Tobias. A Tennessee farmer and marksman is drafted in World War I, and struggles with his pacifist inclinations before becoming one of the most celebrated war heroes.




www.imdb.com


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Many Rivers to Cross


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

LOL, kids at my job never heard of Apocalypse Now, The Deer Hunter, The Boys in Company C, Willard, A Clockwork Orange.

If it aint on TicTok or Instagram, they never heard of it.

Parents have done their kids a real injustice these days, IMHO.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Barbarella from 1968


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Whytey said:


> Barbarella from 1968


Yeah... I actually watched that... or tried to. Easily one of the worst movies ever... no wait... the worst would be this one:








Zardoz (1974) - IMDb


Zardoz: Directed by John Boorman. With Sean Connery, Charlotte Rampling, Sara Kestelman, John Alderton. In the distant future, a savage trained only to kill finds a way into the community of bored immortals that alone preserves humanity's achievements.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Another TOTAL waste of time....








Flash Gordon (1980) - IMDb


Flash Gordon: Directed by Mike Hodges. With Sam J. Jones, Melody Anderson, Max von Sydow, Topol. A football player and his friends travel to the planet Mongo and find themselves fighting the tyranny of Ming the Merciless to save Earth.




www.imdb.com




Star Wars, this ain't. What made it even worse was the dumb theme music by Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

A very good old movie... well, at least I liked it when I saw it long ago. But then I like most movies that have the ocean in them. (I'm from Karachi...  )








Orca (1977) - IMDb


Orca: Directed by Michael Anderson. With Richard Harris, Charlotte Rampling, Will Sampson, Bo Derek. A hunter squares off against a killer whale seeking vengeance for the death of its mate.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And the best ocean movie... there can only be one....




20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Love war movies.... old ones are the best. Is something from the 80s old enough?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And what could be better than war AND ocean....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Great Escape


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Flatband said:


> The Great Escape


Yes!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo’s Nest …..1975 with Jack Nicholson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This movie was a flop.. it lost money (at first). But now it's a "cult classic".

I liked it because everyone has perfect hair. The main lady goes through h3ll... but her hair is always perfect. A normal person would've ended up looking like a bag lady....













Streets of Fire is a forgotten proto-cyberpunk classic you need to see


And it’s more influential than history would suggest




www.polygon.com


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Green Mile and The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Just watched that movie again.... the hair! The perfect hair! Just look...

If I had hair like she does, I would be running this planet....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Dances With Wolves and Tombstone


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

One of the best war movies... well... not quite a war movie... "Taps". I loved it when I first saw it. They don't make movies like this any more.


----------

